# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Why there is not private LOTRO servers

## silentnightwolf

So i really wanna play lotro but whats the point of paying if there are any private servers. i have searched the web and came up with nothing. so does anyone know of any private servers for lotro or of anyone attempting to create one? if so could you please point me in the right direction, thanks.

----------


## Biggleman

No one bothers making a private server since no one even likes the original game even if it was for free ><, i tried the trail IT WAS CRAP!.

----------


## TMK

> No one bothers making a private server since no one even likes the original game even if it was for free ><, i tried the trail IT WAS CRAP!.


bullshit


i m not into private servers but i've heard that game server source files haven't been leaked or they are hidden well inside game source.

for some reason i cant log onto my game account in turbine webpage and cant be arsed to buy new game.

and yes if it was free i would play it.

it has wonderful graphics that almost any aged PC can run pretty well.

not everyone is after PVP in mmo's

----------


## silentnightwolf

ya i really like lotro actually and on my pc it looks freaking amazing

----------


## OMGPanic!

> i m not into private servers but i've heard that game server source files haven't been leaked or they are hidden well inside game source.


I dont think there has ever been a large source code leak from any MMO. Private servers are reverse engineered by proggramers using the client as a base to work everything else. 

This obviously is not easy and takes alot of time, effort and enthusiasm.

So reason why there are no private LOTRO servers: no one has been interested/motivated enough to work on one.

----------


## silentnightwolf

well in that case anyone who is interested in attempting to reverse engineer lotro or has already started PLEASE pm me. getting a team together would be pretty sweet imo.

----------


## Boomshine

man why don't they have dungeons and dragon private servers also. When i was like nine or something, I really liked that game with the graphics and I loved the concept of how the objects in the dungeon reacts to your interface. maybe its not that great but thats what i have remembered from it

----------


## frankvz

I heard there are Private Servers for Lotro but i can't find them... :|

----------


## Mikado

The game had a lot of promise, but it just wasn't any good, hence the no private servers.

----------


## silentnightwolf

> The game had a lot of promise, but it just wasn't any good, hence the no private servers.


I thought it was pretty good i played on a 14 day trial and really like it actually

----------


## naughtier

imo lotro owns wow, esp the lore part

----------


## silentnightwolf

ya i love all the lore in lotro and since i have seen all the movies it makes it that much easier to understand

----------

